# Official BBB.net Denver Nuggets Fanclub



## Kuskid

Just something I came up with while I was bored. If you've got a design for the sig you'd prefer over mine, please feel free to post it. I suck at these types of things, so no offense taken. Also, if you'd like to join, leave it in here. I realize there are only a select few Nuggets fans on here, so it's not going to be a ton of people.


----------



## 77AJ

Hi Kuskid,

good idea about having a Nuggets fan club. Please add me to the list. I'm a proud Nuggets fan for life!


----------



## NugzFan

im in


----------



## melo4mvp

me too


----------



## melo4mvp

what do i have to do in this fanclub?
anything?


----------



## Kuskid

Nope. All it is is just a small throng of Nugs supporters. If you want to do something for the fanclub, just stay an active member around here, we're always looking for more contributors.


----------



## 77AJ

Thanks for adding me kuskid! You're gettng rep for this. Good job.


----------



## Timmons

Yo,

you know I'm in!! :clap:


----------



## joshed_up

i wanna join!!!


----------



## Timmons

Ya gotta switch my name up...

thetobin73

to

Tobin 73 EIRE :biggrin:


----------



## pac4eva5

i want some action...


----------



## nbanoitall

any room for Peter "nbanoitall' Vecsey?


----------



## cambyblockingyou

me too i guess.q


----------



## darth-horax

Horax is in da hizzy! Hook me up!


----------



## melo4life

hey nice club i'd love to join. DENVER4LIFE


----------



## SuperMascotRocky

I've been gone all summer is it too late for me to join.


----------



## Timmons

SuperMascotRocky said:


> I've been gone all summer is it too late for me to join.


Yes! :banana: Just kidding...PM Kuskid!!


----------



## Kuskid

Updated, also took care of your name on there Timmons.


----------



## seremet

how come i'm not in??? sign me in


----------



## Dre

Only sissies bleed powder blue and yellow


----------



## Kuskid

_Dre_ said:


> Only sissies bleed powder blue and yellow


That's an outright lie.


----------



## L

Add me.

Just kidding, im just a melo fan..


----------



## EddieLopez

I want to be in the club


----------



## Your Answer

You can add me I will be a Nugget faithful from here on out!


----------



## Husstla

Add me into this. Denver fan as long as AI is on this team. If AI was on another team before except the sixers, that team would have been my favorite.


----------



## Majesty

Kuskid said:


> Just something I came up with while I was bored. If you've got a design for the sig you'd prefer over mine, please feel free to post it. I suck at these types of things, so no offense taken. Also, if you'd like to join, leave it in here. I realize there are only a select few Nuggets fans on here, so it's not going to be a ton of people.


sign me in, please. Nuggets FTW!


----------



## JasonKidd5

count me in


----------



## melo4life

im in


----------



## ballistixxx

I'm in... and i want my name to be *bolded*, _italicized_, and underlined


----------



## Natey

Im in too


----------



## Vermillion

I've always liked Denver a lot (my favorite team in the west), but since Iverson's there it's now my number one team overall.


----------



## darth-horax

Sign me up.


----------



## kirov

Me 2, please:greatjob:


----------

